# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Libra të ndryshëm mjekësorë në Internet

## benseven11

Nje liber "Si te ulesh ne peshe",djegesh dhjamin,perdoresh ushqim dietik,suplemente vitaminash/minerale dhe gjimnastike ne 28 dite.
Libri eshte ketu si pdf skedar.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=194E4LTS

----------


## benseven11

Mjekesia popullore,largo shqetesimet me menyra te shpejta te thjeshta,te sigurta,pa efekte anesore.Pershkrime te shkurtera koncize,ju japin ate qe ju duhet.Lexojeni vet,Besoj do ju pelqeje.http://www.megaupload.com/?d=18W33ZDM

----------


## benseven11

Liber;Si ndikojne aromat dhe vajrat essenciale bimore ne shendetin

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=209R67N5

----------


## benseven11

liber per doktorat dhe studentet e mjekesise(Oxford textbook of medicine)
Te adresat me poshte klik ne FREE buton.Prit 60 sekonda(shiko sekondat ne zbritje)ne fund te faqes. Te faqja tjeter ne fund do shfaqet linku i shkarkimit.
http://rapidshare.de/files/1969233/O...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/1969495/O...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/1969738/O...part3.rar.html

----------


## Undefined

> liber per doktorat dhe studentet e mjekesise


 Une u mundova ta downloadja por nuk munda, thjesht isha kurioze..., doja te dija cfare materiali permban (nese do te kishe mundesi te tregoje) edhe se si mund ta shkarkoja, veprova sikurse ke udhezuar por nuk shfaqet ndonje link ne fund..

flm,

----------


## benseven11

> Une u mundova ta downloadja por nuk munda, thjesht isha kurioze..., doja te dija cfare materiali permban (nese do te kishe mundesi te tregoje) edhe se si mund ta shkarkoja, veprova sikurse ke udhezuar por nuk shfaqet ndonje link ne fund..
> 
> flm,


Ke te drejt Rexhina,keto shkarkimet, i urrej.rapidshare sucks.
Kete librin 92mb nuk po e hap dot.E kam shkarkuar eshte pdb file qe mund te lexohet pa problem ne Palm pilot ose PDA.Problemi eshte se ne windows qe te lexohet duhet marre ndonje program qe ti njohe dhe hape per ti lexuar pdb files.Kam ngecur.Provova shume programe qe pretendojne se lexojne pdb files dhe asnjera nuk mi ka hapur skedaret.Thone qe nuk e njohin formatin pdb te librit.
Ky liber eshte rreth 4500 faqe me ilustrime.detajet i ke ne kete adrese:
http://www.oup.com/ca/isbn/0-19-262922-0

----------


## benseven11

Nje koleksion librash mjekesie,biologjie,biokimie fiziologjie,etj

1) Current Medical Diagnosis & Treatment, 2005 (Current Medical Diagnosis and Treatment)
Author: Lawrence M. Tierney / Stephen J. McPhee / Maxine A. Papadakis
rapidshare.de/files/1647131/Current_MD_T_2005_full_pic.rar.html
---
2) Current Clinical Strategies
rapidshare.de/files/1988342/CuClSt.rar.html
----
3) 2005 Physicians' Desk Reference (Ky eshte ne forme program exe jo liber pdf)
rapidshare.de/files/886930/Physician_s_Desk_Reference_2005_Professional..1.ra  r.html
rapidshare.de/files/892463/Physician_s_Desk_Reference_2005_Professional..2.ra  r.html
rapidshare.de/files/892744/Physician_s_Desk_Reference_2005_Professional..3.ra  r.html
rapidshare.de/files/897420/Physician_s_Desk_Reference_2005_Professional..4.ra  r.html
rapidshare.de/files/897489/Physician_s_Desk_Reference_2005_Professional..5.ra  r.html
rapidshare.de/files/897609/Physician_s_Desk_Reference_2005_Professional..6.ra  r.html
rapidshare.de/files/897642/Physician_s_Desk_Reference_2005_Professional..7.ra  r.html
---
Harrisons Principles of Internal Medicine, 16th Edition (2005)
http://lior-electric.co.il/betah.co.il/boo...on%20(2005).rar
---
4) Oxford Textbook Of Medicine 4th Ed, (Mar 2004)rapidshare.de/files/1969233/OxTMed.part1.rar.html
rapidshare.de/files/1969495/OxTMed.part2.rar.htm
rapidshare.de/files/1969738/OxTMed.part3.rar.html
password: rafcm
---
5) Nelson Textbook of Pediatrics, 17th Ed
rapidshare.de/files/2045821/NeTePe.part1.rar.html
rapidshare.de/files/2046031/NeTePe.part2.rar.html
rapidshare.de/files/2046796/NeTePe.part3.rar.html
password: rafcm
---
6) Oxford Textbook of Surgery (3-Volume Set)
rapidshare.de/files/1926670/rafOx.part1.rar.html
rapidshare.de/files/1926825/rafOx.part2.rar.html
rapidshare.de/files/1926983/rafOx.part3.rar.html
rapidshare.de/files/1927080/rafOx.part4.rar.html
password: rafcm
---
7) Ferri's Clinical Advisor 2004 - Instant Diagnosis and Treatment
rapidshare.de/files/2006759/FeClAd24.part1.rar.html
rapidshare.de/files/2006936/FeClAd24.part2.rar.html 
rapidshare.de/files/2007100/FeClAd24.part3.rar.html
password: rafcm
---
8) PAIN MEDICINE AND MANAGEMENT Just the Facts (Mark S. Wallace, MD, Peter S. Staats, MD, MBA, McGraw-Hill 2005)
rapidshare.de/files/1969357/Pain_Medicine___Management.rar.html
password: tF
---
9) Benner & Rector's the Kidney
Author: Barry M. Brenner (Editor) and Floyd C. Rector (Editor)
pages: 3072 pages
Publisher: W.B. Saunders Company
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...dney.part1.rar
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...dney.part2.rar
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...dney.part3.rar
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...dney.part4.rar
password: www.AvaxHome.ru
---
10) The Evidence-Based Practice : Methods, Models, and Tools for Mental Health Professionals
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...edPractice.rar
ose
rapidshare.de/files/1949117/03EvidenceBasedPractice.rar.html
Password (same for both): www.AvaxHome.ru
---
11) Medical terminology, an illustrated guide (4ed) 744p.
www.mamb.ru/lib/new/medical%20terminology,%20an%20illustrated%20guide%  20(4ed)(t)©(744s).djvu
Θελει ειδικο viewer (DjVu Reader 1.4 ΜΒ) 
rapidshare.de/files/1474848/DjVu_Reader.rar.html το stand alone program
downloads.lizardtech.com/files/win/DjVuBrowserPlugin50.exe 
----
12) Principles of Toxicology: Environmental & Indus..., 2nd Edition by Phillip L. Williams, Robert C. James
p. 606, format pdf
rapidshare.de/files/1410059/www.AvaxHome.ru_-_Principles.of.Toxic.rar.html
password: www.AvaxHome.ru
---
13) Benson's Microbiological Applications: Lab Manual, 8th Ed. McGraw Hill 2001
rapidshare.de/files/1640463/Antek.rar.html
rapidshare.de/files/1641085/Basia.zip.html
rapidshare.de/files/1639735/Czesio.rar.html
password: molbiol
rename files according to readme.txt
---
14) Sexual Differentiation of the Brain
rapidshare.de/files/2040113/Sexual.Differentiation.of.the.Brain.eBook-ISBN0849311659.zip.html
---
15) Pharmaceutical Manufacturing Encyclopedia, by Marshall Sittig (approx. 1300 pharmaceuticals)
p.1756
Format pdf
rapidshare.de/files/1486421/www.AvaxHome.ru_-_Pharmaceutical.rar.html
password:www.AvaxHome.ru
---
Williams Textbook of Endocrinology Author: Jean D. Wilson / Daniel W. Foster
lior-electric.co.il/betah.co.il/books/may2005/Medicine - Williams Endocrinology 10ed(all imgs).rar
----
Kelley's Textbook of Rheumatology 6th Edition, 2-Volume Set, p.1714
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...ogy.part01.rar
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...ogy.part02.rar
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...ogy.part03.rar
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...ogy.part04.rar
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...ogy.part05.rar
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru
--
dictionary of biology. Eighth edition
www.mamb.ru/lib/lib_ru/abercrombie.djvu
---
Practical Genetic Algorithms
Pub: John Wiley & Sons 2004
Format: PDF, 3.62 Mb
rapidshare.de/files/1693410/www.AvaxHome.ru_-_Genetic.rar.html
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru
--
Medical terminology, an illustrated guide (4ed) 744p.
www.mamb.ru/lib/new/medical%20terminology,%20an%20illustrated%20guide%  20(4ed)(t)©(744s).djvu
---
The Handbook of Brain Theory and Neural Networks
pages: 1136 pages
Publisher: The MIT Press
format pdf
www.mamb.ru/lib/new/arbib%20m.a.%20(ed.)%20handbook%20of%20brain%20the  ory%20and%20neural%20networks%20(2ed.,%20mit,%2020  03)(1301s).pdf
---
Chemistry of Drugs and Poisons
rapidshare.de/files/1785286/Chemistry_of_Drugs_and_Poisons.rar.html
--
Schaum's Outline of Human Anatomy and Physiology
rapidshare.de/files/1797482/B000063WLW.rar.html
Pass: stockholm
---
Medical terminology, an illustrated guide (4ed) 744p
www.mamb.ru/lib/new/medical%20terminology,%20an%20illustrated%20guide%  20(4ed)(t)©(744s).djvu
---
The Gale Encyclopedia of Medicine (5 volume set) p3500 $550 
rapidshare.de/files/1296724/The_Gale_Encyclopedia_of_Medicine.rar.html
rapidshare.de/files/1296741/The_Encyclopedia_of_Medicine.rar.html
http://www.malfat.com/uploads/files0...cine.part3.rar
Hapi te gjitha zip skedaret dhe beji klik te djathte/riemerto ne  1.rar, 2.rar, 3.rar,4.rar,5.rar 
---
Modern Microbial Genetics. 2nd Edition. Ed. by Uldis N. Streips, Ronald E. Yasbin. 2002 Wiley-Liss
www.mamb.ru/lib/lib_ru/microbialgenetics1.zip
www.mamb.ru/lib/lib_ru/microbialgenetics2.zip
--
Genetic Programming - Theory and Practice II
Springer 2005
rapidshare.de/files/1711439/Springer.Genetic.Programming.Theory.And.Practice.I  I.zip.html
--
Marijuana and Medicine: Assessing the Science Base
rapidshare.de/files/1350056/www.AvaxHome.ru_-_Mar.and.Medicine.rar.html
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru
---
Bioanalytical Chemistry by Susan R. Mikkelsen and Eduardo Corton
Wiley-Interscience 2004
rapidshare.de/files/1638454/Bioanalytical_Chemistry__Mikkelsen__Corton_.zip.ht  ml
--
Practical Genetic Algorithms
Pub: John Wiley & Sons 2004
rapidshare.de/files/1693410/www.AvaxHome.ru_-_Genetic.rar.html
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru
---
An Atlas of Back Pain
ISBN: 1842140760
Author: Scott D. Haldeman / William H. Kirkaldy-Willis / Thomas N. Bernard / B. Wilks
Publisher: Taylor & Francis Group
rapidshare.de/files/2101483/An_Atlas_of_Back_Pain.part1.rar.html
rapidshare.de/files/2101677/An_Atlas_of_Back_Pain.part2.rar.html
--
An Atlas of Depression
Author: David S. Baldwin / Jon Birtwistle
Publisher: Taylor & Francis Group
rapidshare.de/files/2101838/An_Atlas_of_Depression.rar.html
---
Pharmacology: PreTest Self-Assessment and Review
Author: Arnold Stern
Publisher: McGraw-Hill/Appleton & Lange
rapidshare.de/files/2102355/Pre-Test_Pharmacology.rar.html
--
Harrisons Principles of Internal Medicine, 16th Edition (2005)
http://lior-electric.co.il/betah.co.il/boo...on%20(2005).rar
--- 
Van De Graaff Human Anatomy 6th
http://rapidshare.de/files/2281483/V...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/2281939/V...part2.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.de/files/2282167/V...part3.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.de/files/2282498/V...part4.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.de/files/2282770/V...part5.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.de/files/2282819/V...part6.rar.html 
Password: rafcm
--

----------


## benseven11

A to Z Drug Facts (A to Z Drug Facts, 4th ed)
http://rapidshare.de/files/2100161/AtoZ.rar.html
--
Netter Atlas of Human Anatomy, Third Edition
http://rapidshare.de/files/2207315/N...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/2207454/N...part2.rar.html
Password: rafcm
--
organic chemlab servival manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/1513175/Z...2nded.pdf.html
--
oxidation reactions from an organic chemistry standpoint
http://rapidshare.de/files/625455/Ox...icky.djvu.html
---
molecular cell biology
http://mamb.ru/lib/new/lodish%20h.%20molec...3)©(967s).pdf
--
Lehninger Principles of Biochemistry, Fourth Edition
rapidshare.de/files/2307592/Lhngr_PrinBiochem_4ed_2004_.pdf.html
--
Modern Microbial Genetics. 2nd Edition. Ed. by Uldis N. Streips, Ronald E. Yasbin. 2002 Wiley-Liss, Inc
http://www.mamb.ru/lib/lib_ru/microbialgenetics1.zip
http://www.mamb.ru/lib/lib_ru/microbialgenetics2.zip
--
Cecil Textbook of Medicine
http://sr1.mytempdir.com/44170
--

Schaum's Easy Outline College Physics
Author :fantazma: rederick J. Bueche / Eugene Hecht / George J. Hademenos
Publisher :e mira/e keqja: cGraw-Hill
http://rapidshare.de/files/2040003/B..._Hill.rar.html
Password : 
http://blueportal.org
---
Marijuana Chemistry: Genetics, Processing & Potency
http://rapidshare.de/files/2269312/0914171399.rar.html
Password: gNKybK46vJio98
--
Scientific Writing: Easy When You Know How
http://rapidshare.de/files/2271920/S...iting.rar.html
Password: 01805-887766
--
Organic Chemistry TextBook
http://www.qfile.de/dl/25559/organic...tbook.pdf.html
--
Medicinal Natural Products. A Biosynthetic Approach. 2nd Ed.
http://rapidshare.de/files/1190056/M...roach.rar.html
pass: tF
--
Medical Statistics at a Glance,
by Aviva Petrie, Caroline Sabin
Blackwell Science Ltd 2000
ISBN 0632050756
--
Biostatistics - The Bare Essentials
by Geoffrey R. Norman, David L. Streiner 
B.C. Decker Inc. 1998 
ISBN 1550090852
http://rapidshare.de/files/2247291/Biostat.ZIP.html
--
Bioanalytical Chemistry
by Susan R. Mikkelsen and Eduardo Corton
Wiley-Interscience 2004
rapidshare.de/files/1638454/Bioanalytical_Chemistry__Mikkelsen__Corton_.zip.ht  ml
---
Pediatrics: PreTest Self-Assessment and Review 10th (PreTest Series)
http://rapidshare.de/files/2215269/Y...trics.rar.html
---
Neurology : PreTest Self-Assessment and Review 5th
http://rapidshare.de/files/2215056/A...ology.rar.html
---
A Physicians Guide - Clinical Forensic Medicine
Publisher: Humana Press Inc.,U.S.
http://rapidshare.de/files/2025873/C...icine.rar.html
Pass - rhinosaur
---
DjVu Reader
http://rapidshare.de/files/1474848/DjVu_Reader.rar.html
----
Harrisons Principles of Internal Medicine, 16th Edition (2005)
http://lior-electric.co.il/betah.co.il/boo...on%20(2005).rar
---
The Biochemistry of Cell Signalling
by E. J. M. Helmreich, Ernst J. M. Helmreich
Paperback: 328 pages
Publisher: Oxford University Press 2001, reprinted 2002
ISBN: 0198508204
rapidshare.de/files/2321727/The_Biochemistry_of_Cell_Signaling.djvu.html
---
Ophthalmology
Author: Myron Yanoff, Jay S. Duker (Editor), James J. Augsburger
pages: 2473 pages
Publisher: C.V. Mosby
ISBN: 0323016588
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...ogy.part01.rar
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...ogy.part02.rar
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...ogy.part03.rar
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...ogy.part04.rar
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...ogy.part05.rar
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...ogy.part06.rar
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...ogy.part07.rar
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...ogy.part08.rar
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...ogy.part09.rar
http://www.gotobibleland.co.il/avaxh...ogy.part10.rar
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru 
--- 

Molecular Biology of Human Cancers : An Advanced Student's Textbook
ISBN:1402031858
Author:Wolfgang A. Schulz
Publisher:Springer
Page:508 pages
Edition:1 edition (April 29, 2005)
Format :perqeshje: df
rapidshare.de/files/2424249/MoBiHuCa.rar.html
Password: rafcm 


Encyclopedic Reference of Cancer
ISBN: 3540665277
Author: Manfred Schwab (Editor)
Publisher: Springer
rapidshare.de/files/2403470/Schwab_Encyclopedic_Reference_of_Cancer.rar.html
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru 
--
Disasters and Mental Health
ISBN: 0-470-02123-3
Author: Juan José López-Ibor (Editor), George Christodoulou (Editor), Mario Maj (Editor), Norman Sartorius (Editor), Ahmed Okasha (Editor)
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons 2005 (288 pages)
size: approx. 1 MB
rapidshare.de/files/2423781/Disasters_and_Mental_Health.rar.html
password: Zer00forebooksclub 


Attachment Issues In Psychopathology & Intervention
Publisher: Lawrence Erlbaum Associates
Author: Leslie Atkinson (ed.) and Susan Goldberg (ed.)
ISBN: 0-8058-3693-4
Year: 2004
Pages: 312
size: approx. 1.5MB
rapidshare.de/files/2427960/Attachment.Issues.In.Psychopathology.And.Intervent  ion.rar.html
password: Zer00forebooksclub 


Core Processes in Brief Psychodynamic Psychotherapy - Advancing Effective Practice
Publisher: Lawrence Erlbaum
Author: Denise P. Charman (ed.)
ISBN: 0-8058-4068-0
Year: 2004
pages: 432
size: approx. 1.5 MB
rapidshare.de/files/2427716/ Core_Processes_in_Brief_Psychodynamic_Psychotherap  y_Advancing_Effective_Practice
.rar.html
password: Zer00forebooksclub 


Depressive Rumination: Nature, Theory and Treatment
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
Author: Costas Papageorgiou (Editor), Adrian Wells (Editor)
ISBN: 0-471-48693-0
296 pages
October 2003
size: approx 2.5MB
rapidshare.de/files/2427490/Depressive.Rumination.Nature.Theory.And.Treatment.  rar.html
password: Zer00forebooksclub 


Play in Child Development and Psychotherapy - Toward Empirically Supported Practice
Publisher: Lawrence Erlbaum
ISBN: 0-8058-3065-0
Author: Sandra W. Russ
Pages: 192
Year: 2004
size: approx. 1 MB
rapidshare.de/files/2426140/Play_in_Child_Development_and_Psychotherapy.rar.ht  ml
password: Zer00forebooksclub 

New Oxford Textbook of Psychiatry (2 Volume Set)
Author: Michael G. Gelder (Editor), Juan J. L?pez-Ibor and Nancy Andreasen
pages: 2600 pages
Publisher: Oxford University Press
ISBN: 0198528108
Format: CHM
rapidshare.de/files/2418653/New_Oxford_Textbook_of_Psychiatry_-_2_Volume_Set.zip.html


Common Errors in Statistics: (and How to Avoid Them)
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
ISBN: 0-471-46068-0
Author: Phillip I. Good, James W. Hardin
Year: 2003
240 pages
size: approx. 850Kb
rapidshare.de/files/2436979/Common_Errors_In_Statistics_And_How_To_Avoid_Them.  rar.html
password: Zer00forebooksclub


Mood Disorders: A Handbook of Science and Practice
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
Author: Mick Power (Editor)
ISBN: 0-470-84390-X
394 pages
Year: December 2003
rapidshare.de/files/2425341/Mood.Disorders.A.Handbook.Of.Science.And.Practice.  rar.html
password: Zer00forebooksclub

----------


## BRADYKININ

Hey Beni, une i kam ca nga keto ne palm pilot por do kisha qef ti kisha ne kompjuter gjithashtu. Nese i download do jem ne gjendje t'i hap ne kompjuter? 

Flmd per gjith ket mundim qe paske marre.

----------


## benseven11

Si e kane emrin librat qe ke ne palm pilot?Mund ti gjejme te njejtat libra qe ke ne palm pilot ,por qe jane ne format pdf dhe i shkarkon ne kompjuter.Ato librat qe ke ne palm pilot jane ne format pdb.Kompjuteri kerkon nje program lexues te shkarkohet
qe e njef dhe i lexon skedaret pdb,Nje program qe ben kete eshte Ereader,i njeh dhe lexon skedaret pdb ne kompjuter.

----------


## benseven11

Nje liber tjeter i ilustruar ne PDF -dashuria dhe edukata seksuale-(kama sutra)
http://dl1.rapidshare.de/files/72137...22/K_Sutra.rar
PASSWORD : Mat.Riks.Info

----------


## BRADYKININ

Lol beni, s'besoj se njerezia do download kama sutra ne palm pilot se aq eshte ajo memory e shkrete....imja e ka 64 GB??? dhe pastaj palm pilot eshte me teper mjet pune.

Nejse, une kam shume ne palm si psh....A-Z drugs, Archimedes (love this), Harrisons (kete e mbaj ne disc sepse skam shume memorje ne palm por s'e kam ne kompjuter), 5 Minute Everything (Internal Med, Surgery, etj), Washington Manual. Po e kam fiksim Netter's Atlas. dmth, dua ta kem ne kompjuter. E kam pas dikur versionin e vjeter po s'punonte shume mire. Ose do blej librin ose do ta gjej 1 program qe ta shoh ne kompjuter.

Pra jam e interesuar per Harrison's dhe Netter's Atlas.

----------


## benseven11

Ai libri i kama sutres  eshte per kompjuter,Mjafton te kesh acrobat reader dhe e shef pa problem.Te duhet winrar per ta hapur skedarin.Per ta shkarkuar winrarin eshte nje link ketu http://www.rarlab.com/rar/wrar342.exe Pasi shkarkohet dhe instalohet,kur te hapesh skedarin e kamasutres,winrari shfaqet automatikisht.
Klikon te ikona brenda winrarit dhe fut paswordin.Do hapet libri.Libri eshte bere shume bukur,edhe figurat shume te bukura,te pastra.Aty ke edhe nje buton lart zoom me  rreth dhe + brenda.Po te klikosh te ai buton,e zmadhon pak tekstin,germat,zmadhon pak edhe figurat,eshte vertet cool.
Neter's atlasin si liber e ke ketu ne dy pjese .Eshte per kompjuter.
pjesa e pare http://dl3.rapidshare.de/files/25255...NAHA.part1.rar
pjesa e dyte http://rapidshare.de/files/2526027/a...part2.rar.html
Nuk e di a ka program per neter's apo jo? Te shoh
---
A-Z drugs edicioni 4 per kompjuter http://rapidshare.de/files/2100161/AtoZ.rar.html password www.AvaxHome.ru
Kimia e ilaceve dhe helmet http://rapidshare.de/files/1785286/C...isons.rar.html
Extraktimi dhe sinteza e ilaceve 
http://blueicez.com/ebooks/Kitchen%20Chemistry%20-%20Extraction%20And%20Synthesis%20Of%20Drugs(1).tx  t
manuali i medicines(harrison)edicioni15. http://rapidshare.de/files/2630559/B...th_ed.rar.html password Updatesofts.com
--
harrison principles of internal medicine edicioni 16 pjesa e pare
http://rapidshare.de/files/2107512/s...part1.rar.html
pjesa e dyte http://rapidshare.de/files/2107544/s...part2.rar.html
pjesa e trete http://rapidshare.de/files/2107569/s...part3.rar.html
pasword smileybooks.net
---
Gale(enciklopedi per kirurgjine ne 3 volume) http://rapidshare.de/files/2778764/2...u_GES.rar.htmlwww.AvaxHome.ru
--
Guide per kirurgjine per pacientet dhe mjeket 1600 faqe http://rapidshare.de/files/2778764/w...u_GES.rar.html
pasword www.AvaxHome.ru
--
Washington manual i diagnostikimit dhe terapise
http://www.ppcsoft.org/downloadss/so...herapy.pdb.zip Kjo Washman kerkon Isilo reader per tu lexuar ne kompjuter E merr ketu iSilon http://www.isilo.com/download/dl/iSilo335W32Setup.exe
--
Archimedes kalkulator,punon per kompjuter dhe palm pilot.Ke nje buton demo ne fund te faqes
http://www.collectivemed.com/jump/archi.shtml
medcalc software,calkulator doktorash per kompjuter http://www.allworldsoft.com/download...s_download.htm
Medcalc per palm pilot version 5 falas http://www.pedspalm.com/files/calc/medcalc.html (Thone qe medcalc eshte me i mire si program krahasuar me Archimeds)
pepid  suite  perfshin kalkulator per doktora infermiere,punonjes emergjence etj eshte interesant program kalkulator per kompjuter dhe palm
http://www.pepid.com/products/mc/default.asp?product=MC

----------


## benseven11

Nje liber per kujdesin shendetsor per femijet
Pediastat.Liber qe eshte rezultat i kontributit te 174
specialisteve ne fushen e pediatrise ambulatore,traumave dhe emergjences per femijet.
Ne liber mbulohen  rreth 285 semundje dhe shqetesimet shendetsore per femijet,48 kapituj me simptoma,diagnostikim,saktesi,informacion per kalkulimin e dozave sipas rastit.E ilustruar me figura dhe skica grafike.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=25NKXMH5 134 mb(per kompjuter) ne format bin.perdoret programi alcool110 ose isobuster per ta hapur skedarin e librit
---
Bazat e fiziologjise dhe anatomise se njeriut  i ilustruar me 1800 figura
77 chapters organized into eight sections:

- Membrane Transport and Bioelectric Activity
- Muscle Physiology
- Cardiac and Circulatory Physiology
- Respiratory Physiology
- Endocrinology
- Gastrointestinal Physiology
- Renal Physiology
- Brain Function (Nervous System)

*
3,000 screens of comprehensive text
 125 multimedia features including animations, video and sound files
Self-testing question bank containing over 850 questions with detailed explanations http://www.megaupload.com/?d=35WHVF8G

----------


## benseven11

Efekti i Lengut  te frutave-liber-
http://rapidshare.de/files/3053057/M...erapy.rar.html

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Formatin pdb mund ta hapni edhe ne pc me iSILO. kerkojeni ne net. Eshte nje tip emulatori per formatet e Palm ose Pocket PC.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

*Hoffman Hematology, Basic Principles and Practice, 3rd ed*  (9.85 MB)

http://rapidshare.de/files/4230197/H...rd_ed.pdb.html


*Lange Current Diagnosis & Treatment in Orthopedics 3rd ed with images*

http://rapidshare.de/files/4230848/C...mages.pdb.html 



Do vazhdoj neser me te tjerat.





Ka ndonjeri materiale per USMLE (Step 1 & 2 CK, CS)???

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Me ndihmon dot ndonjeri me ndonje nga keta libra:


Devitt P, Barker J, Mitchell J and Hamilton-Craig C. Clinical Problems In General Medicine, 2nd edn. Churchill Livingstone, 2003, ISN 0443073236. 

Edwards C and Bouchier IA (eds). Davidsons Principles and Practice of Medicine, 18th edn. Livingstone, Edinburgh, 1999, ISBN 0443059446

Larkins R, Smallwood R. Clinical Skills: The Medical Interview, Physical Examination and Assessment of the Patients Problems. Melbourne University Press, Melbourne, 1994. ISBN 0522844677

Lau L. Imaging Guidelines, 4th edn. The Royal Australian and New Zealand College of Radiologists, Melbourne, 2001. ISBN 0959285415

Talley NJ, OConnor S. Clinical Examination: A Systematic Guide to Physical Diagnosis. 4th edn MacLennan & Petty, Sydney, 2001. ISBN 0864331444

Clunie GJA, Tjandra JJ, Thomas R.S.J. Textbook of Surgery, 2nd edn Blackwell Science Asia, Melbourne, 2001. ISBN 0867930233

Clunie GJA, Tjandra JJ, Ross H. MCQs and Short Answer Questions for Surgery. Blackwell Science Asia, Melbourne, 1999. Paperback. ISBN 0867930101

Forrest AP, Carter DC, MacLeod IB. Principles and Practice of Surgery - A Surgical Supplement to Davidsons Principles and Practice of Medicine, 3rd edn. Churchill Livingstone, Edinburgh, 1995. ISBN 0443048606

Hunt PS, Marshall VC. Clinical Problems in General Surgery. Butterworths, Sydney, 1991. ISBN 0409492132.

Williamson R. An Aid to Clinical Surgery, 6th edn. Churchill Livingstone, Edinburgh, 1998. ISBN 044305603X.

Hull D, Johnston D. Essential Paediatrics, 4th edn. Churchill Livingstone, Edinburgh, 1999. ISBN 0443059586.

Robinson MJ, Roberton DM. Practical Paediatrics, 5th edn. Churchill Livingstone, Melbourne, 2002. ISBN 044307139X.

Royal Childrens Hospital (Melbourne, Vic.). Paediatric Handbook, 6th edn. Blackwell Science Asia, Melbourne, 2000. ISBN 086793011X 

Beischer NA, Mackay EV. Obstetrics and the Newborn - An Illustrated Text, 3rd edn. WB Saunders, Sydney 1998. ISBN 0702021237

Llewellyn-Jones D. Fundamentals of Obstetrics & Gynaecology. Mosby, London 1999, 7th edn ISBN 0723431507. 

Mackay EV, Beischer NA, Pepperell R, Wood C. Illustrated Textbook of Gynaecology, 2nd edition, WB Saunders, Sydney 1992. ISBN 0729512118

Murtagh J. General Practice, 2nd edn. Hardcover. McGraw Hill Australia 1998. ISBN 0074704362 Softcover edn 1999, ISBN 0074707191

Manual of Use and Interpretation of Pathology Tests, 2nd edn. The Royal College of Pathologists of Australasia, 1997. ISBN 0959335528. 3rd edn, 2002. ISBN 0646409646

Australian Medicine Handbook, 4th edn. 2003 ISBN 0957852126

----------


## benseven11

Nje faqe me libra per fusha te ndryshme te mjekesise dhe farmacise.
http://s15.invisionfree.com/lekar/ Kerkon regjistrim ketu eshte falas.
http://s15.invisionfree.com/lekar/in...ct=Reg&CODE=00
Faqja eshte e specializuar per studente dhe profesioniste te mjekesise.

----------


## benseven11

Ca libra te tjere

Manual of Outpatient and Primary Care Medicine
Family Medicine
History and Physical Exam in Medicine
Pediatric History and Physical Examination
Manual of HIV/AIDS Therapy
Gynecology and Obstetrics
Pediatric Treatment Guidelines
Handbook of Psychiatric Drugs
Pediatric Drug Reference
Treatment Guidelines in Medicine and Primary Care
Pediatrics
Psychiatry
Medicine - Current Clinical Strategies
Advanced Cardiac Life Support
Color Atlas of Skin Diseases
Physicians' Drug Resource -- Drug dosages and drug information online
Manual of Anesthesiology
Manual of Critical Care Medicine
Manual of Surgery



http://www.medical-library.org/libra...t_Medicine.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...y_Medicine.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...y_Medicine.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...sical_Exam.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...sical_Exam.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...ic_History.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...ic_History.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...f_HIV_AIDS.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...f_HIV_AIDS.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...Obstetrics.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...Obstetrics.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra..._Treatment.PDF
http://www.medical-library.org/libra..._Treatment.PDF
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...tric_Drugs.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...tric_Drugs.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra..._Reference.PDF
http://www.medical-library.org/libra..._Reference.PDF
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...Guidelines.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...Guidelines.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...Pediatrics.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...Pediatrics.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...Psychiatry.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...Psychiatry.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...e/Medicine.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...e/Medicine.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...ecure/acls.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...20Diseases.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...20Diseases.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...g_Resource.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...g_Resource.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...thesiology.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...thesiology.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...e_Medicine.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...e_Medicine.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...re/Surgery.pdf
http://www.medical-library.org/libra...re/Surgery.pdf

Login:1929
password:1929

----------

